# Koren Robinson Arrested for Impaired Driving



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/15284468.htm

This doesn't bode well for the Vikings and us fans.

Spoiler92


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Was a "feel good" story for a while!!!!


----------



## eddy07 (Mar 1, 2006)

I just saw him on espn and he was doing fine, but now no more football for him for awh  ile


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

So there goes the #1 wideout and the #1 draft pick already......bring on week 2 of the preseason.


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Don't forget we lost starting Dback Tank Williams for the year too!!

Spoiler92


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Ripline said:


>


I'm guessing your one of those ridiculous packer fans...

Hey, good luck on getting 3 wins this year. No lie,, your probably gonna need that luck to get there.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm not sure, but I would hope Vegas has the packers over/under at 3 1/2,,,i'be bet good money on the under. Shiitty line,,,old QB, no WR's or RB's. Inexperienced defense that somehow showed up as a decent one last year, god only knows how. 3-13 is right up your alley this year,,,,,mark it down right now. Remmi you heard me right.....3-13,,,good riddance Brett Favre. I had a lot of respect for the guy, but he's already in his 3rd year overdue for retirement. Doesn't take away from his Hall of Fame status, but and HOFer after they are 40 plays a lot like Spergeon Wynn ................... :eyeroll:


----------

